# oscar vs reedfish!



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

As ive said on a post a wile back i have two reedfish both growing to 30cm and only have them in a ft long tank, with my new plans to keep oscars in a 3ft by 2ft tank i were wondering if the reedfish would be compatible with the oscars. I am scared that the oscars may attack my reedfish but if i buy the oscars young will they adapted to the reedfish or still attack them when they grow older?


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

personally iv never kept oscars but i thought they were agressive only to fish smaller than they are


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Thats why im thinking, when the oscars grow older, they will be bigger than the reedfish!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

good point i dont no then


----------



## Sevenfold (Jul 19, 2005)

Also A Tank That Size Isnt Even Big Enough For A Single Oscar, They Reach Over 12" In length And Are VERY Stocky. I Just had To Sell My 3 Boys Cos They Outgrew My 3ft tank. Most Upsetting, Got A Convict Colony In Their Place Now (Well ATM Untill they get Big Aswell.)


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well i'm getting a 4ft shelf for my viv so i'm goin to make it a double shelf and maybe keep a 4ft tank above that, not sure yet tho the tank i have already planned to keep the oscar in is 3ft by 2ft so the width should help aswell!


----------



## Sevenfold (Jul 19, 2005)

Make Sure That Shelf Is BLOODY Strong. A 4ft Fish Tank Weighs A HECK of A Lot.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

No worries if weve got a cupboard like shelf below our 8ft tank wich is still goin after 6years then i shouldn't have a problem sortin one out for a 4ft!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't trust oscars in the slightest - too many bad experiences with them eating EVERYTHING. I wouldn't risk putting them in with the reedfish, unless the reedfish can fight back!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I best not then because my reedfish mean alot to me as ive had them for a while!


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

the reedfish will be ok with a small oscar but after six months or so the oscar will eat or try to eat the reed fish you should just get a wolf fish with some polys and birchs with loads of bogwood and stuff it wud look boss lad


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

i'll see, thx for the suggestions Aunt m8! :wink:


----------



## Sevenfold (Jul 19, 2005)

Just To Clear This Up, Oscars Are Not Aggressive, Unless You Dont Feed Em Enough or They Are About To Spawn. I had NO Trouble With my Oscars Eating Other Fish. Other Good Thing To MRemember is That Oscars Like open Water, If You Want Tankmates For them. Provide Caves And get Some Cave Dwelling Fish. Labidochromis Cerauleus Are perfect For This. Get just A Fe wOf them And A lot of Rockwork. They Work Well With Oscars, Oscars Are messy Eaters And the Yellow labs Will Clean up After Em


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Had a change of mind since then m8, my tank is not big enough at 3ft, so im planning on maybe some firemouths, not sure, still needs to be compatible with my reedfish bearing in mind, so my dads plans of brakish fish are out the window.


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

get convicts, end of problem


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Think thats my final decision treeboa :wink:


----------



## Sevenfold (Jul 19, 2005)

Shame You're Not Closer Really, Got S few Convicts I Could Do With getting Rid of. A Pair has Formed. Means BIG Trouble For The Others lol.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I want them now you mentioned that


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

if ur still looking lad u can have my jaguar


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Im keeping just the 3ft tank now, wich is currently housing all the smaller fish wich were in the 8ft tank, so i think my tank is a little bit on the small side for such a large cichlid, thx for the offer tho Aunt m8 :wink: Have some rather large rainbow cichlids wich are causing havek in the main tank as there breeding, so plans on keeping them in my 3ft tank are in mind


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well now all the smaller fish are in the 12ft tank, my 3ft tank was then free again housing only my reedfish, once again  so i've been looking in all the local aquatic stores in our area for a nice pair of convict cichlids, failing to find any, anywhere i decided on buying a pair of firemouths, and a rock shrimp, they look stunning, but still really skittish! My dad then came home and said he had been to one of the many aquarists around the area wich i had missed, guess what they had in stock, sum beutifull breeding pairs of convicts  i was gutted, but still happy with my second choice of purchase


----------



## gribbett (Feb 4, 2006)

oscars are fantastic pets but if ppl are stupid enough to put them in with anything that oscars can eat then there fools lol reed fish are to thin and not able to protect themselves from an oscar


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I ended up with a pair of baby convicts, i no, there even worse than oscars, but i'm hoping, as there young, they may adapt to the other company around them, if worse comes to worse, i have a spare tank ready


----------

